# How do I splice welded wire fence?



## rr (Dec 3, 2002)

Howdy from a 60-year-old newbie at just about any subject that could come up on this forum. 
I'm going to install 1,500 to 2,500 feet of 12.5 gauge, 60-inch, 2"x4" opening galvanized welded wire fence, using heavy duty U-posts (already got 'em, gotta use 'em). The fence is to enclose an area for our German shorthairs to run without constant watching and to be able to foster rescued dogs without attaching a long rope and chasing them all over eastern Pennsylvania.
I know the fence has to be stretched some, and needs stronger end and corner posts. I'll figure out a way to do that.
What I don't know is how to splice these 100-foot rolls. Do I have to cut some vertical wires away on the end and splice the horizontal ones, and if so, what kind of twist or knot is best? (I can't afford those neat crimping splicers.) Or do I use separate binding wire to attach each segment to the previous one? Should I splice at a U-post or between them?
Thanks much for answers and any other guidance -- I'm sure there are considerations I haven't thought of.
Bob Raikes


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I'd leave the tag ends of wire (horizontal) and twist it around the verticals ( butting each other) Don't try to stretch 2x4 too much its welded wire correct? It's not the strongest but should hold the dogs fine.


----------

